

Breaking: Diebold Accidentally Leaks Results Of 2008 Election Early - pius
http://www.theonion.com/content/video/diebold_accidentally_leaks

======
rms
I thought about submitting this, if only to raise awareness of the fradulent
system of electronic voting machines. It's only funny because it's true.

See this for congressional testimony about the problem.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=88924>

------
s3graham
heh, "Voter"

